# How to get peacocks to color and grow fast?



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

I'm wondering how to get peacocks and haps to color up faster and grow to full size faster? I know you can do water changes, but how long will it typically take for them to color up if I'm doing lots of water changes. Is there any food that i should be feeding more to show color and help them grow?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just the water changes. Depending on the peacock around 2.5" to 3".


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Depending on lots of factors, including but not limited to the following, can also have an impact on when or how much your fish color up.

The size and temperment of the fish and their tankmates
Species (Some species don't color up till they get larger)
Pecking Order
Water quality
Tank Size
Tank Decor (hiding spaces, etc...)
Females in the tank or not in the tank?
etc...

For example,I have an almost 5" Spilonotus Tanzania that will not color up hardly at all and I have some 3.5"-4" Peacocks (Sunshine, Blue Neon) that are stunning!

Good Quality Food, Appropriate tankmates and water changes are your best bet, but you still really never know which fish may or may not fully color up.


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

OK, thank you


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I almost forgot. I have heard of people increasing the temp of the water to increase the metabolism of the fish and then they can feed them more often causing them to grow faster? Never tried it but it should work in theory??

Of course this would create a lot more waste and bio load on the filter system and require larger more frequent water changes too. If I were going to try this I would definitely test my water very often to make sure my parameters were ok. Just throwing it out there...

Maybe someone can chime in that has tried this???


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

Makes sense to me. I will try all these things. Really excited to see which of my haps and peacocks turn out to be male. Thanks!


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

The bigger the tank the better of course and mainly plenty of water changes. Compatable tankmates also a factor.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Forcing unnatural fast growth can cause the fish to also grow into unnatural shapes and sizes, and of course the faster the metabolism may shorten their life span.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Allan01230 said:


> The bigger the tank the better of course and mainly plenty of water changes. Compatable tankmates also a factor.


This is it simply. They grow quick enough under good conditions.

There is no "full size"... they keep growing. 
They can grow unnaturally large in captivity, which is not a good thing. They are not always that attractive when huge. And larger fish need larger space.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Also it well take time and patience, size of tank, bigger is better, good water quality, and good diet.


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

Alright, I was hoping there was something that I'm missing, because my fish just don't seem to be growing and I've done all of theses things. I guess I'll just have to be patient


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

What kind of food are u feeding? *** found that a mix of NLS with occasional frozen food to work well. I used to feed dainichi but my fish didn't seem to have a natural growth rate when eating it so I switched.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

CrazyCoolCichlids said:


> Alright, I was hoping there was something that I'm missing, because my fish just don't seem to be growing and I've done all of theses things. I guess I'll just have to be patient


You don't really say what fish you have in the tank. If you also have Mbuna, that can slow the growth. If the tank is crowded, that will slow the growth.

Under good conditions, juveniles will grow noticeably every month.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have several tanks.Before I used to buy a group of the same fish when they are an inch or so long. I put some on a 72 gallon tank and some on a 125 gallon tank. I feed all my fish the same food --- Omega One Super Color Pellets, frozen Krill, Spirulina flakes and once a week, fresh peas.

I do a 25% water change once a week on all tanks.

The fish in the 125 gallon tank have grown faster than the once in the 72 gallon tank.

So yes, tank size plays a major role in their growth.


----------

